# Dankung tubes strength?



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

i want to get dankung tubes, but which are the most strongest and the most weakest out of these 4.

1745

1842

2040

2050

Could please someone arrange these in a order from weakest to strongest please.

*-Jack*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/89-tube-band-sizes/


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

What she just gave you is the thickness chart for the tubes. I want to let you know that the thicker the tubes the heavier the draw and the slower the tubes retract and thicker tubes are ideal for heavier ammo and vice versa for


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks that is what i was looking for, i have already seen the hrawk post. So should i get the 1842 or 1745?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Get both, they're cheap. Then use what works best for you.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Get both and find the one fits you best.

So you needn't to wait another 10 days of delivery for test on another choice


----------

